# Hope has been tested but its not gone yet.



## Bowers525 (27 May 2012)

Hi there folks this has been a hectic little journey of mine these few years of trying to get into the Military so since this is the spot to share personal stories I figured I might as well share mine and hopefully I don't bore to many people. If so I humbly apologize.

Now first off I do not mean for this to sound like a ":crybaby: poor me" post I merely want to share my experience so far.

Growing up I spent my summers at my grandparents home at CFS Debert. I was always surrounded by old black and white photos of my relatives during there service years. My gramps was a medic in Korea first with 1RCR then with a field hospital, his older brothers were mechanics in the RCAF during the Second World War. So growing up my mother and I would spend most of my summers in Debert and I would always sit and listen to my gramps and my mom tell stories about working and living in Pet or Shilo. 

So given that it seemed like the common thing in my family (at least the older generation) I figured it would be a good way to start my life. My gramps was a success maybe it could happen to me right?

 I'm probably starting to sound like one of those types who feels like its there destiny or they were "born to be a soldier/sailor/airman" And I mean no disrespect to anyone that has that level of confidence I just never really viewed it like that. It just seemed like the right thing to do.

Through high school I never really thought much more about it other then I wanted to do something in the CF. I went into cadets for a couple years, then I became a volunteer firefighter. I did not really start to genuinely consider it until looking at college. I decided on MP as my trade and so I took up a Police Foundations course in my area. After three months at school I inquired into joining my local reserve MP unit to get a jump start and work a relevant job. I then found out that I need a full unrestricted drivers license to become an MP even in the reserves (looking back I should have seen that coming) 

So that was out.. But oh well so what if I have to wait a bit? I will just go to DMV and get that process moving. My next step down the road to applying was two weeks later this time at my local Intelligence Company. Where I met with the WO in charge of recruiting he was a very nice fella willing to sit through all my silly questions and give me the rundown on what the job entails. I filled in all my paperwork and handed it in. 

My idea being that in my province its about 2 to 2 1/2 years to go from beginners to a full license so I would get my PF course, work two-three years in the reserves while working a security job or something and then hopefully apply for an MPAC. Sounds good right? Though sadly life threw one of those wonderful curve balls.

six months into my course my diabetic mother took a crippling injury regarding her feet. Its some type of diabetic issue that can arise from a broken foot but I cant recall the name. Anyway with no father, no siblings, no family, no nothing it fell on me to do the right thing and look after my mom. I withdrew from college immediately and played nurse for about 4 1/2 months. at the same time I withdrew my reserve app (stupid idea) and put in for other positions in the regular force that I was interested in. 

Alongside an interest in Policing I have had an interest in the Navy in part to my mothers (now ex) boyfriend who worked aboard a ship at CFB Halifax. I had signed up for NCIOP, NESOP and Boatswain as they were the three sea jobs that interest me the most.

Now I had been cautioned by the recruiter at Halifax when I first went in that this could be a bumpy ride as the CF's fiscal year was ending and what few positions they did have were going to be full of competition. I am paraphrasing at best but I was essentially warned that "_If we CAN get you in then of course we will but I would not go making any plans._" looking back I should have stuck with my reserve application and went from there but with a mother now unable to work and a grace period on my student loan that got shorter each day I failed to think clearly.

After I think 5 weeks my file was closed due to the trades being filled just like I had been warned. I was given a "sorry buddy don't give up yet" and a handshake from the recruiter and told to come back in a year (April of 2012) so that was pretty crushing and but I was told to come back and that gave me hope.

Fast forward to this April I go back into CFRC Halifax have a great chat with another recruiter and was informed the CF is switching completely electronic and I need to apply online. However I guess I made some kind of error or just cannot figure out the electronic application. it took me a couple tries but I eventually got the application submitted and then on April 24th I got a email stating my file was closed as my "credentials are not as competitive as other applicants who are currently applying for similar occupations."

Well that sucked. But realizing that my mother is still not 100% there yet and needed help plus my own student debt I knew I had to do something else for now so I got a job at a security company where I manage internal communications for a major hospital in Halifax and now I'm just trying to get to work early every day and see what its going to take this time around for this to work. 

Well that is IF I can even apply again which I really hope that I can. Whats that saying about the third time? Though admittedly I am actually a little scared that I'm just not going to get the chance but still some of that hope is still alive.

And wow this ended up way longer then I planned.. sorry about that. If anyone does read this I appreciate any feedback positive and negative. Maybe I'm just doing something wrong.

Bowers


----------



## Goodeman (28 May 2012)

Hey Dude;

           I can share your pain. My situation is kind of similar. I was going to join the reserves as well and then one day I woke up and realized "if I'm going to do this, I have to jump in with both feet" So I worked up the balls to apply, I sent in my documentation and hoped for the best. I got an email back a few weeks later saying that I wasn't competitive enough. It sucked to say the least. I could have quit, but decided I wanted it bad enough to just keep trucking along. I signed up for the spartan race in Calgary in august and applied for the volunteer fire department and I'm going to try again next winter. Never give up man. You aren't doing anything wrong. Some people have a smooth ride getting in, and others wait forever. I read somewhere here on the forums there was a guy on his third year waiting to get in. Hurry up and wait I guess. Also, I hope your mom is doing better.


----------



## Scott (28 May 2012)

I don't know how to say this other than to just say it: you might have your dreams dashed. The job market everywhere is more competitive than ever, this is not just a CF thing. And, as often repeated here, the CF does not owe anyone a living.

Both of you guys have stated you're in to VFDs. I imagine you have heard what the process is like to go full time in that field...does that give you any insight into how difficult this could be without something to make you stand out from the others?

I'm really not trying to be cheeky, just realistic.

Good luck


----------



## Goodeman (28 May 2012)

Scott; 
        Any pointers on things that would help a guy stand out?


----------



## Bowers525 (28 May 2012)

Hi Scott. 

I absolutely agree that I am hardly owed a career with the CF or owed a career with any organization for that matter. You only get what you earn in this world again I did not mean to give that impression at all.

And now that I think about it comparing it to the world of career firefighting really puts it in a whole new perspective. This is definitely going to take some work.

Cheers
Bowers


----------



## Scott (28 May 2012)

never got the impression, just saying.

Best advice: read the minimum standards and then find ways to exceed them to the absolute max.

Next best advice: do not hitch your horse to a career in the CF. Have a backup plan and begin executing that NOW. Do not quit life just because you believe you were born to serve.

Comparing it =/= to career firefighting isn't going to go far, but I hope you can draw some paralells to just how intensive the search for good recruits can be.


----------

